# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت شروحات :  طريقة عمل نسخة ويندوز 10 على فلاش usb

## mohamed73

هناك الكثير من مستخدمي أجهزة الكمبيوتر قاموا مؤخرا بترقية نسخة ويندوز 7\8 الى ويندوز10 الجديد , وبالفعل قمنا ف بتحرير موضوع بعنوان (*طريقة ترقية ويندوز 7 الى ويندوز 10*) عن طريق موقع مايكروسوفت .
وهناك  البعض لم يقم بهذه الخطوة حتى الان , ولكنه يفكر في تحميل نسخة ويندوز 10  مستقبلا , هذا ممكن حيث يمكنه بالاحتفاظ بنسخة ويندوز 10 على فلاش (usb) ,  ثم يقوم بتنصبها على جهاز وقتما يشاء , وعليه سنقوم بشرح طريقة عمل نسخة  ويندوز10 على (usb) وهي خطوات بسيطة وسهلة .  * 
شرح طريقة علم نسخة ويندوز10 على فلاش usb : * 
 – أولا نقوم بالدخول على موقع مايكروسوفت وتحميل الأداة (Windows 10 Media  Creation Tool) زه تساعد على تحميل النسخة على الفلاش , من خلال الرابط  التالي :  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  .
 – والان ستفتح نافذة تسأل عن طلبك نختار الخيار الثاني , تحميل نسخو ويندوز10 ثم نضغط على زر التالي (next) . 
– ثم ستفتح نافذة أخرى نختار اللغة , ثم نسخة الويندوز , ثم نظام الويندوز سواء كان 32بت أو64 بت , ثم نضغط التالي (next) .
 – ثم تظهر نافذة تسأل عن نوع الميديا التي تريد النسخ اليها , نختار (usb  flash drive) وهو الخيار الأول , ثم نضغط زر التالي (next) .
 – والان ستظهر صفحة تحميل ويندوز10 (Download Windows 10) .
 – ثم نقوم بإدخال الفلاش (usb) في جهاز الكمبيوتر , ننتظر دقائق حتى يتم  اكتمال تحميل نسخو الويندوز على الفلاش , والوقت يكون حسب سرعة الانترنت  المتصل بها .
 – بعد دقائق نكون قد حصلنا على فلاش (usb) عليها نسخو ويندوز10 اصلية , نستطيع استخدامها في أي وقت .

----------

